# Scared Children...HELP!!



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

I took my 8 month old puppy, Elise, to the *Off-leash* dog park yesterday and while we were at the lake there was a father and son that came to shore *(designated off-leash shore area)* in a canoe. Everything was fine and Elise and other dogs were all going up the the boy to say hi. She went and sniffed and walked away. Then a little dog went up to the boy and started barking at which point the boy started to run away making noises like he was scared. Well, Elise saw that and started barking and running after him which just made the boy run faster. Elise wasn't listening to me, so I finnaly had to yell at the boy to stop running so she would stop chasing him. As soon as he stopped she stopped too, but continued to bark. She never got within 4 feet of him, but I'm sure she sounded really scary to the boy. Needless to say, I was extremely embarrased that my dog was harrasing a little boy and that she wouldn't listen to me when I was calling her.

Now, I'm not sure if she was trying to be dominate, since the boy was not portraying normal behavior, but this is unacceptable in my book!
I take her on 2-4 mile walks every day and she has never barked at anyone. She walks on a leash very well and listens to me when we're out and at home. She also listens (for the most part) when we're at the off-leash park too. She does bark at people occasionaly when we are at a stop light in the car, but other than that she is a really quiet dog. 

I really do not want her to chase little kids anymore so any advice on how I can correct this would be great! Thanks for listening!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> I really do not want her to chase little kids anymore so any advice on how I can correct this would be great!


I would think a leash would be a good place to start. 

Allen


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sigh...leave it up to the little dogs to cause trouble....


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

she was doing what was natural, if he runs she will follow, it's a game. many people use running as a way to get their dogs to come and follow them. if you don't want her to chase people who are paying attention to her AND running you need to keep her on a lead. this was not bad behavior in my book and completely acceptable as well. The boy's actions caused your dog's reaction, not the other way around ...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

As soon as the little boy took off it was "Game On" and her prey drive kicked in for a little fun and excitement. Being 8 months old she's probably too young to be off lead wherever there are distractions. Perhaps down the road when she has 100% total recall you could go off lead in this kind of environment.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> This was the boys fault, not the dogs.


Noboody's fault, just normal and predictable behaviour for both kids and pups. I always leash my crew if I see kids, (other dogs, horses, bikes, ATV's etc) just because kids(and especially teenage boys) are totally unpredictable.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Noboody's fault, just normal and predictable behaviour for both kids and pups. I always leash my crew if I see kids, (other dogs, horses, bikes, ATV's etc) just because kids(and especially teenage boys) are totally unpredictable.



you are absolutely right! fault was teh WRONG word, I was trying to say the boy's actions because he wasn't aware of what to do, caused this to occurr! Thanks for helping me clarify!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> This was the boys fault, not the dogs.


What? 
The boy was playing in the park and was approached by a large, unleashed dog who appeared (from his point of view) to be acting aggressively. Even as an adult, if a large unleashed dog starts barking at me and following me I'm not going to be very happy about it. 

And don't blame it on the little dog for starting it. 

As an owner you've got a responsibility to have your dog 100 percent under control at all times in a public place. That usually means a leash. 

This is without a doubt f4string's fault.

And he/she is very very lucky that her puppy didn't take this opportunity to play bite the boy (or even real bite him) or he/she could now be trying to get her dog back from animal control.

allen


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen, 

as you can see Cam's mom pointed out that my use of fault was incorrect and I agreed. What I meant was that the boy's action caused the dog's reaction. Fault was just a shortcut word I was using. 
The dog really did little that was inappropriate and I agree with you that the best solution to stop this behavior that the OP is uncomfortable with is to include a leash from now on.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Little kids running around will trigger prey drive and I go out of my way to avoid them, unless I know them and their parents. I live in a neighbourhood full of little kids and stupid ones ride their bike head on at my dog. He doesn't take that lightly and even when he is on leash he will lunge at kids on bikes. I've warned the kids multiple times and they still pull this stupid crap. Other kids try running up to him and hugging him....he hates it and moves away as he feels the child is posturing him.

I would recommend leashing your dog as it does not seem completely reliable off leash.

Is this dog park and lake side by side? or is there a section of park that isn't off leash near the lake? The reason that I ask is that in our city, all pathways leading to dog parks are still on leash. You have to have your dog under control.

I HATE off leash dogs. Many have charged at us rudely on our walks in the neighbourhood streets (leash laws anyone?!) and it has resulted in my dog being dog aggressive. The latest incident was a young chocolate lab that tried to sniff my dog and he was being pet sat by a teenage girl who thought it was okay for the dog to be off leash.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is 8 months too and I am sure she would have done exactly the same thing given the chance. I always leash her around children and other dogs because both are unpredictable and I don't want her in a situation I can't control. 

Good luck with the recall, I know how deaf they can appear sometimes but it really does pay off. Today Willow started to run up to a lady with a spaniel who was hidden by some trees and she came back instantly when I called her! She got tons for praise for that one.


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> What?
> The boy was playing in the park and was approached by a large, unleashed dog who appeared (from his point of view) to be acting aggressively. Even as an adult, if a large unleashed dog starts barking at me and following me I'm not going to be very happy about it.
> 
> And don't blame it on the little dog for starting it.
> ...


Ok, maybe I need to clarify. She was at a fenced in *off-leash* park. I don't let my dog run loose in undesignated public places. She has been there a 3 or 4 times before and always stayed with us and listened when I called (I've spent alot of time training her to do so). This is the first time she has ever had this kind of reaction before. 
And the boy wasn't playing in a park when approached by a "large, unleashed dog". Read my post before you comment. He and his father canoed to the designated lake shore area of the off-leash park and then the boy got out of the canoe while the father sat and watched as this all happend. 

I'm also not asking who is at fault. I was simply wanting to know if others had experienced this and if they had advice on how to correct. 



tintallie said:


> Is this dog park and lake side by side? or is there a section of park that isn't off leash near the lake? The reason that I ask is that in our city, all pathways leading to dog parks are still on leash. You have to have your dog under control.


This off-leash park is fenced all the way down to the water. And I always keep her on a leash in the appropriate areas.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to point out you were in a DOG park but then I got to your last post.

Your pup was just having fun and excited by the child running. My dogs are great on recall and all commands but if a child and other dogs were running and barking, I doubt they'd hear me.

What you can do is just continue to work on your commands with distractions provided by a friend or in a class.


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Another thing. I have rarely ever seen kids in this dog park and I've been taking my dogs there for about 7 years. I would think that an off-leash park would be kind of an innapropriate place to take children, unless they know how to approach and act around dogs. Not that I am blaming the kid that got scared in any way.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Honestly, I think this was normal behavior for your pup! The advice of leashing and working to continue recall training is the best I can think of, but this hardly sounds like aggressive behavior or abnormal behavior for your pup, IMHO. Our boy is 7 1/2 months old and has developed a really deep "man-bark" and he loves to use it to let us know he wants to play too. He also barks as he's running and playing with the kids. He also barks when we get him really excited, so it might seem to me that your pup was playing and not acting aggresive at all. You were in a off leash dog park. Sounds like you are on track with your pup - you want your pup to learn recall more and leash time will help wiht that. AS far as this incident, IMO (again) I wouldn't be concerned - just alerted that you might need to get your pup more reliably trained on recall in any situation.

Tiffany


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

f4string said:


> Another thing. I have rarely ever seen kids in this dog park and I've been taking my dogs there for about 7 years. I would think that an off-leash park would be kind of an innapropriate place to take children, unless they know how to approach and act around dogs. Not that I am blaming the kid that got scared in any way.


Obviously the father didn't know it was an off-leash dog park--and if he did then shame on him. I really don't see anyway this would have been avoided under the circumstances. Just a little more work on recall I guess.


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'm going to work on recall more when I get home tonight.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

great plan! I'm sorry I ever brought up the word fault earlier by the way, I know you weren't looking to blame, I just wanted to point out that your dog didn't initiate the incident. Good luck and know this is normal!!!


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

AmyinAr said:


> great plan! I'm sorry I ever brought up the word fault earlier by the way, I know you weren't looking to blame, I just wanted to point out that your dog didn't initiate the incident. Good luck and know this is normal!!!


It's ok! I wasn't trying to bag on you, but that Allen really ticked me off!:redhot: lol!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

f4string said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! I'm going to work on recall more when I get home tonight.


 
Just remember the little angel is only 8 months old and the world is full of wonder and things to investigate~~just having fun with her is most important--total recall can come later. (of course Rusty has a 0% recall so maybe I should shut up now)


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol! Oh, we make sure to have lots of fun even when we are training! We love to play her favorite games, frisbee and tug of war, every day.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> It's ok! I wasn't trying to bag on you, but that Allen really ticked me off! lol!


I wasn't the only one who assumed that the canoeing area was somehow separate from the fenced-in dog area. My response was based on that assumption.

I'm certainly not trying to tick you off, but I do see too many posts here where the OP fails to see the forest for the trees: "Ginger bit the mailman yesterday and I'm wondering if the human flesh in her teeth could cause gum disease?" followed by six empathetic posts about homeopathic doggie mouthwashes and nothing suggesting that the OP might think about trying to prevent Ginger from biting someone again. 

Sounds like a nice dog park. Wish we had a kid's park that nice.
best
Allen


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

Allen,
Thanks for explaining. I should have been more specific in my original post.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Chasing is sooooo natural for a dog. Lucky knows not to chase kids because of my reaction (NOOOOOO!)......He had lots of training practice hearing that word "NOOOOOOO" with all the neighborhood kids and my kids creating havic here.

Even then..occassionally a new kid he hadn't seen in a while comes into the yard and he momentarily forgets.

Not only do kids run in fear but they goad the dog to chase them. My kids know not to, but I talk to the kids that do and explain that Lucky isnt' allowed to chase and I explain why.

8 months old is a highly unstable age...and your dog did what felt natural for a dog..any dog. As you keep reinforcing your training, she'll be much more dependable. I'm sorry about the experience...I've had most of my embarrassing moments with Lucky when he was 1 year and under.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just being honest.*

Just being honest-please don't everyone hate me.

I think MANY CHILDREN need to be trained how to interact with dogs and how to treat them with respect.

P.S. No I don't have human children, just dogs!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Just being honest-please don't everyone hate me.
> 
> I think MANY CHILDREN need to be trained how to interact with dogs and how to treat them with respect.
> 
> P.S. No I don't have human children, just dogs!!


I completely agree, and I do have human children. Also, the dog parks I've looked into here have rules about children being in the offleash dog area. If a child is playing with and paying attention to a dog, then takes off running, the dog will think it is a game. Parents should be sure their kids realize this before taking them into areas specified for dogs.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> I'm certainly not trying to tick you off, but I do see too many posts here where the OP fails to see the forest for the trees: "Ginger bit the mailman yesterday and I'm wondering if the human flesh in her teeth could cause gum disease?" followed by six empathetic posts about homeopathic doggie mouthwashes and nothing suggesting that the OP might think about trying to prevent Ginger from biting someone again.


Huh ????? I definitely do not think that was a very nice thing to say about our forum. Please take that back, I'm sure it's not even true.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Just being honest-please don't everyone hate me.
> 
> I think MANY CHILDREN need to be trained how to interact with dogs and how to treat them with respect.
> 
> P.S. No I don't have human children, just dogs!!


Its true. When I got Lucky as a puppy I realized that it wasn't just him that needed training. 

My son was 6 before I thought him trust-worthy enough to even be alone with Lucky for SECOND. Kids are very impulsive and do just what puppies do...what feeels good or neat...and sometimes what's fun is inappropriate or dangerous.

The thing is...training kids take a fair amount of time and repetition and if they dont have experience with dogs then its impossible.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

ERm... the father of the boy just sat there and watched this whole thing? I wonder what he had to say about it all. What a doodlehead! 
When I see kids running and a dog running after them I usually yell "Stop! Stand like a tree!" - this is what I tell my youngest as well if we're walking or riding bikes and I notice an unleashed dog.

Sounds like the man made a booboo by docking in at that particular place and now he'll have to deal with a kid that's scared of dogs because of it. Not too swift.

I'm glad I read through all the posts this time because I was going to say keep the dog on a leash too until I got to the part that it was at a dog park. 

You might want to suggest to the rangers to post a sign facing the water that the area is an "Unleashed Dog Park" so that people coming in from the water will know that's what it is and an incident like this won't happen again.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

> Just being honest-please don't everyone hate me.
> 
> I think MANY CHILDREN need to be trained how to interact with dogs and how to treat them with respect.
> 
> P.S. No I don't have human children, just dogs!!


True dat.
But never forget that in the world at large if there's a real problem between a dog and a child (i.e. the child gets knocked down and injured or bitten) the kid always "wins"
no matter what he or she may have done to provoke the dog. 

Just like chasing is a natural instinct for dogs, running away is natural for kids.

And it doesn't take much to scare a kid. When I was little I walked home past a house (actually a church rectory) that had a barky dog in a fenced in front yard. He'd bark at me every day, I'd run, he'd "chase" me (inside the fence), I'd get more scared, run faster the next day. It did convince my parents to get a dog though, so it wasn't all bad. 

allen


----------

